# Where can I get free Windows Dreamscene movie files?



## beyond_amusia (May 12, 2008)

So, I got tired of the annoyances of Server 2008 and replaced it with Vista Ultimate (yeah, I know...:shadedshu) and I am really diggin Dreamscene, even if it is a mem hog, and I was wondering where I could get some more vids for it for free. Any one know some good sites?


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 13, 2008)

Here ya go: http://www.stardock.com/products/deskscapes/

download that first, and you can get some awesome dreams (animated wallapapers) from here: http://dream.wincustomize.com/


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2008)

only thing i want to say here is that thes customised dreams can be hogs too, check the comments. also, with an older version i have lots of Nvidia driver crashes using dreams.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 13, 2008)

Yea, I stopped using dreams because whenever windows crashes, doesn't get shut down properly or just decides to be annoying, dreams stop working and you have to keep turning them on.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 13, 2008)

Good thing I have ATI,    okay, ty, I will look around and hopefully I will find something I like.


----------

